# Keep your tickets if you are in the award program



## Gingee (Aug 19, 2008)

I have completed a trip a week ago. Unfortunately we threw our tickets away after we used them. We still have our reservation number so I don't know if that will help. Anyway, we are having a hard time getting credit for our trip. So, keep your tickets until you get them on your award program after your trip.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Aug 19, 2008)

Isn't it perfectly normal for the automatic crediting to take more than a week?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 19, 2008)

Well first off if you only completed the trip a week ago, then it's way to early to be worrying about your points. It can take up to three weeks before the points post.

And yes, one should never throw away one's ticket stubs, at least until the points post.

Finally, this is an AGR topic, so I'm moving it over to that forum.


----------



## Gingee (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I am trying to find out if the points "took". I paid for the trip last fall and used them July 31rst. So far there isn't anything on my "credit" for the points I earned during the trip. We left the 31rst of July and came back August llth. I keep calling and keep getting switched around.


----------



## gswager (Aug 21, 2008)

Gingee said:


> Well I am trying to find out if the points "took". I paid for the trip last fall and used them July 31rst. So far there isn't anything on my "credit" for the points I earned during the trip. We left the 31rst of July and came back August llth. I keep calling and keep getting switched around.


It's still too soon to add points to your account. It may take up to a month to make it happens.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know if it's the ridership records contributing to this on this peak travel season, but I've noticed Amtrak Travel AGR points have been slow to post, if at all.

Only one leg of a BAL-WAS r/t I took 7 weeks ago ever posted. Of course, the leg that didn't is the one I can't find the stub for.

And again, it's been 3 weeks now and only one leg of my BAL-ALX r/t has posted. Thankfully, I have the stub for that one.

I'd gotten used to Amtrak travel points ALWAYS posting without fail, and usually within a week of travel that I let my guard down a bit here, and it's bitten me. I just hope my lost segment isn't the difference between AGR Select or not.

This and the fact that I still am awaiting my Companion Vouchers, and my AGR stress level is increasing just a bit. At least the Online Mall has been working well for me as of late.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't speak for the trip from 7 weeks ago, but the delayed vouchers and the delay in posting for the more recent trip may have something to do with the planned transfer of AGR operations from Carlson to a new company this month.


----------

